# Windows Movie Maker full screen?



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I started a new video that has a picture as the video but it is not full screen. It is wide screen. I checked the aspect ratio and it is 4:3.

How do I make the video full screen?

Thanks.

*EDIT:* There are also bars on both sides. How do I remove them?


----------

